# Noah, Gray, and Hinrich at the Berto Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Noah’s progress right on track, Gray re-adopts underdog role The story that goes along with the pics:



> The common piece of advice that rookies receive from younger players with a year or two of NBA experience under their belts is something along the lines of, “Get ready, because it’s a LONG season.”
> 
> Most college programs play anywhere from 30-40 games in a given season, but that’s not even the halfway point for the 82-game grind of the NBA. Therefore, it’s of the utmost importance for rookies preparing for the league to put their time in during the offseason.
> 
> ...


Much more at the above link.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Noah's so ripped. I always have to look twice in his shirtless photos, because it looked like its his head photoshopped onto someone elses body. Noah is so strong too. People are going to find that out. Just based on his ease of bench pressing, and his body fat% for his weight, you just know he's strong.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Noah's so ripped. I always have to look twice in his shirtless photos, because it looked like its his head photoshopped onto someone elses body. Noah is so strong too. People are going to find that out. Just based on his ease of bench pressing, and his body fat% for his weight, you just know he's strong.


The fact that he benched pressed 185 12 times, while nursing his shoulder is impressive but body fat per weight means nothing when looking at strength.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sometimes I really wonder about the stories we hear about the NBA work ethic. If you were Gray, and fighting to make the roster, would you take a month off after summer league before you reported to camp? There may be some good reason, but I'd make sure I was there -- his career depends on it for freaks sake.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> Sometimes I really wonder about the stories we hear about the NBA work ethic. If you were Gray, and fighting to make the roster, would you take a month off after summer league before you reported to camp? There may be some good reason, but I'd make sure I was there -- his career depends on it for freaks sake.


It was mentioned he was going to Big Man's Camp somewhere in Vegas in one of the write ups about summer league. He was heading there right after the games were over with. It's posted here somewhere, but I'm too lazy to search for it right now. :biggrin:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

narek said:


> It was mentioned he was going to Big Man's Camp somewhere in Vegas in one of the write ups about summer league. He was heading there right after the games were over with. It's posted here somewhere, but I'm too lazy to search for it right now. :biggrin:


That's the good news I wanted to hear!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

And from the predraft camp to summer league, didn't he cut down his body fat by about 6%? Somewhere in that (I think 19% to 13%). So whatever he does on his own seems to work.

Then again, I might be a little biased, because I'm a big fan of Aaron Gray, and think he'll be a very good center. He was at the Berto to sign his contract though....so its not like he wasn't there at all  . 

Where's JamesOff? He is the one who really has to be watching out. I think he is a defininitive for the D-League (I think Gray will stay with the regular team all year), and may even get cut.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's a picture of Michael Sweetney across the street during practice


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Noah still needs to gain weight but he's definitely in shape. Glad to hear that he is rehabbing well and is a quick learner.

I have hope that Gray can be a solid bench player. I do not expect much from him but if he can become a Matt Geiger/Todd McCollough I would be estatic. I'm glad he is trying hard to stay in shape and went to the Pete Newbill Big Man camp. I hope he goes again next year.

Where are the other guys (Thabo and Tyrus)?


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm getting to really like Noah's attitude. He's got a real fire in him. I wasn't sure at first how he would be on the team. Would he be the goofy brat and not pan out? It seems clearer and clearer that this is not the case and that the guy just wants to be the very best he can be.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Noah still needs to gain weight but he's definitely in shape. Glad to hear that he is rehabbing well and is a quick learner.
> 
> I have hope that Gray can be a solid bench player. I do not expect much from him but if he can become a Matt Geiger/Todd McCollough I would be estatic. I'm glad he is trying hard to stay in shape and went to the Pete Newbill Big Man camp. I hope he goes again next year.
> 
> Where are the other guys (Thabo and Tyrus)?


Thabo and Deng are playing for their national teams.

Nocioni is still rehabbing. 

Not sure about Thomas and Gordon. . .


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> *Thabo and Deng are playing for their national teams.*
> Nocioni is still rehabbing.
> 
> Not sure about Thomas and Gordon. . .


Slipped my mind.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I would assume that Gordon is in New York.

Not sure about Thomas.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

There were photos from Gordon's charity event in NY.
Thomas golfing charity should happen soon too.

Here it is: 
http://www.reachthenextlevel.com/tyrus_golf_outing/index.php


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon was in Chicago working out pretty much until Ben Gordon unity weekend in Mount Vernon last weekend. I would assume he's already back in Chicago working out.

The article on Bulls.com just seems to be taken from like one hour at the Berto Center, and Kirk, Noah, and Gray were all that were there. Good to see Kirk there though...but if its taken from August...its a little disappointing, since Kirk always comes in in August. It'd be nice if he was there in July.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

July was pretty much shot for Hinrich.

Kirk's wedding...July 7th, followed by honeymoon.

Kirk's friend, Nick Collison's wedding...July 20th.


Just adding my :twocents:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

And Chris Duhon was in China and Europe for basketball without borders.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

deng is 15/1/2 so far. 

GB needs to win it's last 4 games, currently up 37-21 on the Dutch.

http://live.fibaeurope.com/netcasting/default.asp?game_number=4950-B-15&microsite_scope=undefined


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

RoRo said:


> GB needs to win it's last 4 games,


In my mind, I'm already the champ.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

GB said:


> In my mind, I'm already the champ.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

laso said:


> I'm getting to really like Noah's attitude. He's got a real fire in him. I wasn't sure at first how he would be on the team. Would he be the goofy brat and not pan out? It seems clearer and clearer that this is not the case and that the guy just wants to be the very best he can be.



Exactly. So many people didn't/don't like Noah just because he's animated and has big hair. They think he's a miscreant that's out to garner attention, not win ballgames. They're wrong -- he likes attention, but he loves to win ballgames.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

quit ripping our forum TB1



:azdaja:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Has Gray trimmed down?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He cut his body weight from 19% to 13% from predraft camp to summer league, so he definitely has. He has a bright NBA career ahead of him imo.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Forget all you want about the Gators first NCAA run but Joakim completely DOMINATED that tourney with Kirilenko-like statlines EVERY night. With his speed, I see alot of those games in his NBA future.

Gray went from being a possible lotto pick to falling late in the 2nd. Although not pretty, he was a double-double guy every night. 4 years of college experience should make him more than a 4-5 minute player.

We now have alot of versitility in our frontcourt and alot of mis-matches waiting to happen (a good thing on our part, imagine TT and Noah defending the frontline against JUST Amare?)


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Here's a picture of Michael Sweetney across the street during practice


:lol:


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Just saw Noah yesterday day running in Central Park (nyc)...he's absolutely jacked now...if it wasn't for the hair I wouldn't have recognized him...

Thinking he will surprise people this upcoming season....you guys are looking good up front.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Forgive me, I'm an old man.

But can you tell me what "absolutely jacked" means? Is he bigger, stronger, taller, shorter...?

It sounds good, but I'm having a hard time understanding your meaning, and I'm slightly concerned that he's not planning on staying at the Berto to work out with one Aaron Gray, forming an invincible duo of biblical proportions -- Aaron and Noah -- "the High Priest and the only righteous man on earth".


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Exactly. So many people didn't/don't like Noah just because he's animated and has big hair. They think he's a miscreant that's out to garner attention, not win ballgames. They're wrong -- he likes attention, but he loves to win ballgames.


Hmm. Yeah it's not that I think he just wants to call attention to himself or that he doesn't want to win...I don't doubt that his heart is in the right place but I still find his antics repulsive.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I like Noah well enough and assume he will wind up a pretty good pro. Over at Real GM they have a thread dedicated to "who is the leader of this team" and the overwhelming majority of posters seem to think its Noah. It IS Real gm :biggrin: so I take that with a grain of salt. I honestly don't think he is the leader on this team as a rookie and I am not convinced he has what it takes to BE the team leader. When its all said and done though I do think he will wind up a pretty solid NBA player.

ACE


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Forgive me, I'm an old man.
> 
> But can you tell me what "absolutely jacked" means? Is he bigger, stronger, taller, shorter...?


Stronger, well-defined, big muscles, etc...


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Good Hope said:


> Forgive me, I'm an old man.
> 
> But can you tell me what "absolutely jacked" means? Is he bigger, stronger, taller, shorter...?


What I meant was that he looked signficantly larger then when I last saw him on court


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I predict that a significant fraction of the Bulls internet board followers will be demanding for Noah to take more of Ben Wallace's minutes by January of this year.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Prediction (3 years from now)


Noah : 12 ppg, 9 rpg & 1.5 bpg, 1.7 spg

Thomas : 17 ppg, 9 rpg, 3.0 apg, 2.4 bpg, 2.0 spg

Gray : 10 ppg, 8 rpg, 1.2 bpg (off the bench)

= Frontline of the future.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

McBulls said:


> I predict that a significant fraction of the Bulls internet board followers will be demanding for Noah to take more of Ben Wallace's minutes by January of this year.


Forget January. I think Noah can contribute right away and the more minutes he gets the better off we'll be. 

I hope he takes some of Wallace's minutes at C and some of Nocioni/Smith's minutes at PF. 

Limiting Noah to just backup center minutes behind Wallace would be a mistake. I believe he could play PF alongside Wallace. I was one of the very few last year who wanted to give Wallace/Chandler a chance... and I think Noah is an even better complement due to him being a superior passer/ball-handler to Chandler.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The ROY said:


> Prediction (3 years from now)
> 
> 
> Noah : 12 ppg, 9 rpg & 1.5 bpg, 1.7 spg
> ...


That's quite a statline for two rookies, i mean what, are the bulls going to avg 120 a game? :lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> That's quite a statline for two rookies, i mean what, are the bulls going to avg 120 a game? :lol:


ROY clearly stated that his prediction was for three years from now. Read more carefully.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> That's quite a statline for two rookies, i mean what, are the bulls going to avg 120 a game? :lol:


hmm

go back and read that again


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SALO said:


> Forget January. I think Noah can contribute right away and the more minutes he gets the better off we'll be.
> 
> I hope he takes some of Wallace's minutes at C and some of Nocioni/Smith's minutes at PF.
> 
> Limiting Noah to just backup center minutes behind Wallace would be a mistake. I believe he could play PF alongside Wallace. I was one of the very few last year who wanted to give Wallace/Chandler a chance... and I think Noah is an even better complement due to him being a superior passer/ball-handler to Chandler.


don't forget scorer also...Noah can create his own shot when he NEEDS to..

I think Ben will get to rest more this year with Noah on board...keep him fresh for the offs and who knows how far we can go.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Gordon was in Chicago working out pretty much until Ben Gordon unity weekend in Mount Vernon last weekend.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EIa9LGgYQxo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EIa9LGgYQxo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
"Ben schooled them not only in the game, but also in _life_."
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0g4MHmg4EcA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0g4MHmg4EcA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

